# DIFC updated



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

before
































updated








Almost 100 investors have shown interest in the land development projects announced by Dubai International Financial Centre.

Lawrence C. Elms, chief executive officer of Land Co, the land development arm of the Centre, said these include possible bidders from the US, Switzerland and Monaco and regional investors from Kuwait and Saudi Arabia.

The land development plan envisages the creation of state-of-the-art infrastructure and scores of high rise buildings on the 110 acre DIFC site within six and a half years.

The land earmarked for DIFC is divided into eight districts. The gate, where the DIFC will have its offices, and the six buildings surrounding it will be developed by the centre itself and are expected to be completed with 18 months.

"The huge investments in DIFC's property development, which is said to be larger than Canary Warf, will trigger the flow of large foreign direct investments into the country," said Naser Nabulsi, the DIFC's chief executive. 

Enquiries about the project have come from individuals and institutions alike.

The minimum amount of land that can be bid for will be 100 square feet. "We are committed to building a centre where work and leisure will go hand in hand. DIFC will not be a place where you will find nobody after 6pm," Elms said.



Now they are getting the good ones. these buildings look really tall, and wide too, thay must be accompaining a lot of office space.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Love the pictures  and Kool Up-date  Hopefully Dubai and Bahrain will be the Gulfs New Business Super powers

i read in an article yesterday that the UAE will over throw Egypt in 4 - 5 years time and become the second largest economy in the arab world  Go UAE :guns1:


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Some construction images of DIFC By serkal.
























and by GO_UAE


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

When did construction on the DIFC and The Gate start? I remember this past summer I was trying to go somewhere and I took a wrong turn and ended up driving around on an empty plot of sand right behind the Emirates Towers - I guess it was wear the DIFC is being built now.

There was nothing in the area at the time - so I wonder how fast they managed to build what is there at the moment.


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

It's Dubai! they build everything very quick
i remember the emirates tower being build, such building take long time to build, but dubai did quite fast. also the tower and the 21 century tower was build quite fast too.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

bravo!


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

^wow, those are the best pics ive seen yet of the DIFC! where did you get them?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Just found this one now!
It pops-up when you load www.difc.ae


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Awesome updates! Keep em coming


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

The Gate as it was today, March 14th, 2004.


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

nice picture, bulldozer girl
this building came up so fast!
which angle was the picture below taken 









why did they cut the plan for world trade tower 1 & 2, and the new rendering has less buildings?
i liked the plan before but now, seems like they reduced it

where is century 21 tower and capricorn tower on the rendering on difc.com


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

thats a really good pic. u r rite, that pic came up awfully fast. They are on fire :guns1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

*dubai_dude* - the picture you are asking about is not appearing.

Here's another pic of the Gate taken yesterday:


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Bulldozegirl, you are great!
keep takin pictures pehaps a little of the city area too
great work and great pictures


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

The picture you asked about is showing the Gate from the road behind (I don't know the name of the road).

If you go on the Sheikh Zayed Rd heading toward Dubai, take the turn that says Dubai World Trade Center exhibition halls 1 & 2 (or was it 3 & 4?). You will be on the side of the Emirates Towers. If you go straight ahead there's another road parallel to the highway but behind the Emirates Towers and behind the DIFC site. There are many trees there as well, and I think this is where they mean the angle is. The pictures I took of the Gate were from the side (i.e. on the road that links the highway to the parallel one behind).


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

Thats a beautiful pic, and the gate looks good already cant wait to see it done. Have they started with the other buildings??


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry I was mistaken about the angle of the pic. I'm very bad in directions and spatial things. The angle is actually from the side, but not where I took a pic from, from the other side.

So in this pic that I took, the Emirates Towers were directly behind me as I was facing the Gate.


----------



## rj2uman (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by_* dubai_dude *


O M G

That is FREAKING AWESOME!!!

:eek2:


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

i like the project!! thanks for the update


----------

